# Hoyt Stratus, still worth picking up?



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey all, got a lead on a Hoyt Stratus just wanted to get a consensus on what the bow is worth and what I should offer, is it worth it.
Owner said it was 98'. What kind of Cams are these I am not fully versed on what was available or what the advantages are?

Funny I just picked up my First Compound Bow last summer and 04' Ultratec, than recently an 08' Montega now this opportunity falls in my lap.
What do you guys think? I know Bow is ~15yr.s old. so not prepared to offer much, but willing to be straight up and honest.

Posted thread here because it looks to be a good candidate for finger shooting long ATA.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

According to the Hoyt (http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/97_stratus.pdf) tune charts that appears to be a 1997 model that looks like it originally came with Energy wheels. They are Advance cams. On the opposite side of the cam there will be an "A" stamped with a number denoting draw range like "A2". I picked up a 1997 Enticer a year ago that was in good shape without accessories for $125. That Stratus is a fine bow and worth whatever you are willing to spend. It'd be a great finger shooter. Nicer than my Caribou for sure.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I think Big Cypress was looking for a low poundage hoyt. Check with him.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

there is a left hand stratus on ebay for $250 buy it now . i appear to be in process of selling mine [ draw weight is to heavy ] or at least i'm about to make a box for it to ship in . don't know what next ''jewel '' will be but might hold out for 40 pound barnsdale classic x [ might take a while ] although i wasn't that thrilled with last one and think it was an ego trip to have a barney . then again i'm kind of fascinated by the pearson classic 300 . . . .peace.........by the way , buy the stratus they are , in my opinion , really nice bows .


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Eaglecaps is correct about the year and it originally came with Energy Wheels. But the Advance Cams had 10 individual module adjustments back then. These cams look like the 2001-2002 Command Cam Plus eccentrics. They should have a CC2 on the wheel. They came in 4 different base sizes ranging from CC1 - CC4.
So in my opinion, the bow has been upgraded. The only draw back on the bow is the limbs. Hoyt does not make those limbs anymore. The newer style limbs are wider than what the limb pocket can handle. They did offer a solid limb pocket for the Stratus for when they used the Carbon Plus limb, Meridian limb, Contender Glass limb and Redline single cam limb.
The riser is slightly deflexed which is a good candidate for finger shooting but the axle to axle is currently about 40.5".(according to the tune charts) It depends on your shooting style.
Over all I personally like the Stratus because it was evolved after the SuperStar riser. The grip area was rounded at the factory because of the complaints that shooters liked to shoot without a grip. The Stratus had a 2 piece grip from the factory.
As to the value of the bow. That is up to you. But if the person were to ask $75 - $100 for the barebow, I think it would be worth a try.
But this is my opinion because I like to tinker with the ol' Hoyt antiques.
I hope I was of some help to you.
Myya


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to pass this one up. After having shot the Montega I just picked up with longer ATA and those XT3500 limbs, I'll hold off. Thanks for your input.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I think you made a good decision. The Montega is a good bow and the 3500 limbs are awesome for fingers and spot shooting.
Good Luck.
Myya


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Myya is right, my bad. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

